# Just got back..



## cameronh779 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hello all,

My grandmother passed away not too long ago and I am just getting back on my feet. I plan to start crunching again today. I am still missing some hardware but have one e8400 that I can run for at least 10 hours a day. I want to help any way I can.

I just wanted to let everyone know why I was gone and that I am back.

Thanks.


----------



## qubit (Jan 7, 2016)

I'm sorry for your loss and glad to see you back.


----------



## cameronh779 (Jan 7, 2016)

qubit said:


> I'm sorry for your loss and glad to see you back.



Thanks.

Just got everything back up and running. Crunching right now.


----------



## [Ion] (Jan 7, 2016)

Welcome aboard!  We're happy to have any contribution you can offer


----------



## cameronh779 (Jan 8, 2016)

[Ion] said:


> Welcome aboard!  We're happy to have any contribution you can offer



Thank you. Maybe I can piece together something else in the future. I'm in a bad financial bind at the moment but maybe another time.

Maybe if I can get a decent video card I can utilize that as well!


----------



## xvi (Jan 8, 2016)

Glad to have you back!


cameronh779 said:


> Maybe if I can get a decent video card I can utilize that as well!


It'd have to be for the Folding@Home team. WCG hasn't had GPU workunits for quite a while, sadly.


----------



## Kursah (Jan 8, 2016)

Welcome back @cameronh779 sorry for your loss and hope that you continue to push forward and strive to succeed, you're a good person among good people here (and hopefully otherwise too), that means great things can and will happen!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Jan 8, 2016)

welcome back, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 8, 2016)

We all need time to grieve


----------



## cameronh779 (Jan 8, 2016)

Kursah said:


> Welcome back @cameronh779 sorry for your loss and hope that you continue to push forward and strive to succeed, you're a good person among good people here (and hopefully otherwise too), that means great things can and will happen!



Always kind words from you Kursah, thank you.

Thank you all for the kindness as well.


----------

